# New/used Lenco LED switch not working - Update



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

That was my understanding that new switch would not work with older control box. I got new switch and did not work with old control box. Got new control box and finally had to connect the orange wire for retraction to make it work with new switch and control box. I have tiller and retraction was not wired to key switch on motor so no auto retraction but still had to supply power to orange wire.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Well I guess I’ll look for a newer control unit for a little while and if I don’t find anything I’ll put the LED switch that I got back up for sale.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Does anyone know what the ‘new’ control box P/n is? I had a switch go out and went with the newer switches that do not use a control box. I have a control box that is from 2015, if that is the newer one maybe it is what you are looking for. It is at my other house, will post a picture when I am down there on the 6th.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok thanks.
I will call Lanco on Monday to see what they say about things. They should be able to give me a pin number. that is if I can get anybody on the phone.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Lenco in Stuart is good to work with.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

Ditch the control box all together. They make an integrated switch as well that has no control box. I've been running one since 2013 on my panga. Great unit. I had one go bad after 3 years and I had a free replacement in the mail after 1 call to lenco. They are great to work with.

LENCO MARINE - 15170-001 Lenco LED Indicator Integrated Tactile Switch Kit w/Pigtail f/Single Actuator Systems Amazon.com


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

When I picked up my brand new skiff my Lenco tabs did not work at all. I called the dealer, i explained the orange wire was not hooked to anything. I wired the orange wire to the ignition switch and all was good. You can do a test by hooking the orange wire to the battery to see if that helps.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I was busy today and forgot to call Lanco so I will do it tomorrow and I may try hooking that orange wire up and see what I get. Thank you


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

My guess the orange wire will fix this, easy test.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I cut my orange wire on my last boat to disable auto retract and they still worked.


----------



## CCMitzi (Jan 31, 2021)

Just go to show no two boats/wiring are the same.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I just spoke to Lenco in Stuart Fl. (Thanks Mako181 for suggesting them) and they say I need a Lenco 30340-001 control box with this switch. If anyone has one at a good price please let me know.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

It turns out that the newer LED switches will not work with the older control boxes, you have to have a control box specific to LED switch systems (or so it seems). I purchased a newer box, and it all works now.

The system requires you to hook up the orange wire on the Lenco control box to your ignition system or 12V+ power source for the system to work. If you don't do this, then nothing works. When connected to your ignition system - Turn the key to "On" and the tabs retract for a second and I guess to set the system, turn the motor off and they fully retract from whatever position they were in. You can hook the orange wire up to a 12V+ power source to get the lights and tab switches to work, but the auto retract will not work properly. The auto retract is nice, but it does make noise. That might be something to think about if you are trying to be a little stealthy.
For my set up (2011 Yamaha key/ignition system) I had to connect the orange Lenco wire to my yellow ignition wire. Some sites say the ignition has a couple pigtails on the back for accessories, but I did not see that on mine. It took some looking around on the internet to find a schematic of the color codes to the system, then a picture of what it looked like as I did not want to splice the wrong wire. Once I cut the zip ties holding a bundle or wires, I was able to find yellow the wire, splice in and get everything working.

Some of the issues I ran into having a small console:
I went from a switch with four screws on the back to a switch with a threaded tube on the back. This meant that I had to enlarge the hole on the console for the tube. A small barrel grinding bit on my drill worked well for this. Put a good amount of tape or something else on your console gelcoat to protect it in case the grinder gets away from you. The LED switch cover the four old screw holes.

The boat manufacture mounted the old control box and a handhold bolt under the console right behind the switch. With the old switch this was not a problem because it did not have the tube on the back. When inserting the new switch, the tube hit the bolt and box. I had to remove some of the tube on the back of the switch. This is easily done because its plastic and the circuit board is just under the switches, so you have room to cut. The newer switches by Lenco eliminate the box and everything is all in the switch housing. This is nice, but the tube on the back of the switch is longer and electronics extent further into the tube. Something to keep in mind if you have limited space.

The old switch was located close to two edges and because of this there were two rounded corners under the console. Every time I tightened the base of the switch up, it raised one side of the switch on top. So, I just went with some 4200 to hold the switch in place. I probably could have used silicone but was not sure how long it would last.

The LED switch is used, so cutting the back did not void an active warranty.

Hope this helps someone.


----------

